# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Seattle Mandolin Orchestra: Virtual video of "Yes Yes Honey"

## mrmando

The Seattle Mandolin Orchestra jumps on the virtual bandwagon with this version of "Yes Yes Honey" by Lennie Niehaus, arranged for mandolin orchestra by our own Tom Hudon. Our friends in Alaska and British Columbia got wind of this project and climbed aboard, making it a Pacific Northwest collaboration  because why not? You can do things with technology that you could never pull off in real life. Enjoy  and since this is the State of the Orchestra for the time being, there will be more music where this came from.

----------

BCVegas, 

Bruce Clausen, 

DSDarr, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Joe Bartl, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Rob MacKillop

Well done, excellent fun. 

So, I've been meaning to ask someone about this, but how do get rid of the latency? Does someone have to patiently align dozens of videos after the performance? What a chore that would be! There must be an easier way.

----------


## mrmando

Yes, all this was patiently edited together after the fact, and yes, it was a chore.

----------

Rob MacKillop

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Your patience and completion of the chore are greatly appreciated, as is this fun performance. As a retired conductor, I'm wondering if my former job has been eliminated; shouldn't we include somebody waving a stick in these videos?

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Great idea, Jim! That would at least represent all the work Martin and others have done.

----------


## mrmando

I didn't actually work on this one. But yes, we have Man with Stick (actually he doesn't use a baton) and perhaps we should include him on the next one.

----------


## Jbrumley

Some notes on this, as I instigated it, conducted it in rehearsals (remember rehearsals??) and produced the video:

- it required creating a reference track ahead of time (done by the arranger, from our orchestra). There's a cue (which you can see but not hear at the top of the video) which assists in lining up the tracks

- everybody played/recorded to the same reference track on their own schedule - it was NOT done in real time - but yes, it did require a good bit of editing on the backend; fortunately I'm experienced enough at that part that it wasn't too time-consuming

- I chose not to do any stick waving, since I was already playing two tracks (upright bass and mandocello)

Glad you all enjoyed!

----------

Jess L., 

Jim Imhoff, 

Rob MacKillop

----------

